# vans infuse



## Booo! (Feb 14, 2014)

I wish. Tried them on and they seemed awesome... but out of my budget.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey do not have time to write out a lengthy review.. follow this thread should answer your question.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/128985-how-do-burton-cartel-bindings-work.html

If you have anymore questions about our boots let me know!


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

I have them. 

I can tell you a few things about them. 

Liners suck. The stitching was done by blind 12 yearolds. They ripped apart in fourteen days. The tongues ripped off. Vans customer service SUCKS. Refuse to give me any compensation or replacement parts. I can't go without boots. 

I noticed no difference with the stiffness inserts.

The boa ankle strap is great, right? No. It pulls the tongue down into your instep and brutalizes your foot.

Laces are quick to fray.

The liners packed out at least two full sizes. They would probably continue to keep packing out. Unless you have huge calves/shins, this is going to create lots of excess space quickly.

The Velcro strap is great if you put a different liner.

Great width, only boots I found that can accommodate my toe box. 

Low profile shell, unless you have over a size twelve boot, stick with medium bindings. As for the guy asking about them with cartels, they have a bit of sloppyness side to side in my large cartels.

The grip pattern on the sole actually makes a difference, they give the best grip on ice out of any boot I have ever owned.

Very cushioned ride without sacrificing response. Dampening is great for flat landings.




Overall, I have a love/hate relationship with them.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

I need a name said:


> I have them.
> 
> I can tell you a few things about them.
> 
> ...


Hey.. sorry to hear about your issues with the infuse. What model year were your boots? Your actually the first person that I have heard with this issue. I have been riding mine all season in conjunction with my cirros and they are perfectly fine. As for the tongue stiffners it depends on the person I suppose. For me they fill different when inserted.

Anyway, where do you live? Maybe I can get someone to help you out from the product team in Cypress, Ca.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

Dago91 said:


> Hey.. sorry to hear about your issues with the infuse. What model year were your boots? Your actually the first person that I have heard with this issue. I have been riding mine all season in conjunction with my cirros and they are perfectly fine. As for the tongue stiffners it depends on the person I suppose. For me they fill different when inserted.
> 
> Anyway, where do you live? Maybe I can get someone to help you out from the product team in Cypress, Ca.




Appreciate the help, but it's a bit too late to bother now. I'm on the east coast. I already tried contacting vans and they just wanted me to send the whole boot in instead of replacement parts, which is a no go.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Anymore updates on the infuse 2014/15 boot? What's changing etc. What do they look like?


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

scotty100 said:


> Anymore updates on the infuse 2014/15 boot? What's changing etc. What do they look like?


Hey.. yeah the 14-15 infuse does have some differences in 13-14. The main differences are the new no sew eyestays. We used les leather on the sides to reduce pack out. The laces are of much better quality as well. We have also added the custom slide guide for comfort and adjustability with the boa system. I have been riding these this season and so far they are great. 22+ days so far. The new Cirro is nice as well! Dropped the Matlock model and added a few other lower priced models. Heres a link to the catalog.

zuzupopo / Catalogues - Vans


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

The tech looks good. Just wish two things: they offered more stiffer boots in the 7 upwards range and that they put the vans stripe on all the boots...! Pity there are too many super soft boots in the range that all look cool compared to the few stiffer boots like the cirrus and revere etc...more color options for the infuse would be good too.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

That hybrid BOA that Vans uses in conjunction with the laces is so money. I have last years Ferra (the black with purple laces) and I have not rode a better boot. Stiff but comfy, control of lacing with heel lock of BOA. Sadness that they are discontinuing the high end ladies models, I ended up getting a second pair to stock up when mine are dunzos. Doubt I will ever find a better stiff women's boot.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

scotty100 said:


> The tech looks good. Just wish two things: they offered more stiffer boots in the 7 upwards range and that they put the vans stripe on all the boots...! Pity there are too many super soft boots in the range that all look cool compared to the few stiffer boots like the cirrus and revere etc...more color options for the infuse would be good too.



Well the 15-16 infuse will be stiffer. You do not like the color way of the infuse? We hae received great feedback from last year and this years models. The cirro may get another color as well as the revere model. The aura received some new cool color ways as well. Some people like the softer boots like the v66 and hi-standard... I am not one of them but to each is own.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

Fewdfreak said:


> That hybrid BOA that Vans uses in conjunction with the laces is so money. I have last years Ferra (the black with purple laces) and I have not rode a better boot. Stiff but comfy, control of lacing with heel lock of BOA. Sadness that they are discontinuing the high end ladies models, I ended up getting a second pair to stock up when mine are dunzos. Doubt I will ever find a better stiff women's boot.


Keep an eye out for 15-16!! we are working on a boot much like the Ferra.. with lace/boa/power strap w slide guide.:yahoo:


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Dago91 said:


> Well the 15-16 infuse will be stiffer. You do not like the color way of the infuse? We hae received great feedback from last year and this years models. The cirro may get another color as well as the revere model. The aura received some new cool color ways as well. Some people like the softer boots like the v66 and hi-standard... I am not one of them but to each is own.


Infuse looks ok but would like to see other color options than just the one, especially if it's a flagship boot. Same for the Cirrus etc. Just a personal observation that the cool colors are all on the softer boots and that Vans seems to focus more on softer boots than stiffer etc. Again, purely personal taste here that won't mean a thing if the boot didn't fit right in the first place...!


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

scotty100 said:


> Infuse looks ok but would like to see other color options than just the one, especially if it's a flagship boot. Same for the Cirrus etc. Just a personal observation that the cool colors are all on the softer boots and that Vans seems to focus more on softer boots than stiffer etc. Again, purely personal taste here that won't mean a thing if the boot didn't fit right in the first place...!


Hey no worries. I will bring up the color options for the higher end boots.


----------

